# Lang 84 - Pork Shoulders - Hot and Fast - Grease Fire



## markgerickson (Apr 18, 2010)

Today was my first try at Hot & Fast Pork Butts/Shoulders on my lang 84.  Got the smoker up to 350-375 no problem but have about 1 1/2 I found it smoking pretty good and when to check and and I had a grease fire.  

When using the "hot and fast" method is necessary to cook the entire time in tin pans?  I thought i would cook on the grates for 2 hours and then pan them and foil at about 3-4 hours.

Any thoughts or comments would be great.


----------



## eman (Apr 18, 2010)

I have not done anything at 375deg. But anytime i use a pan i leave it in the pan.
 If you want to smoke first and then pan it that would be cool but i would smoke at 250 then crank it up after you pan the meat.


----------



## smokeon (Apr 20, 2010)

I did that last weekend and I did use a pan for both shoulders for the etire smoke. After about an hour, I rotated the meat in the pan so the bottom could get some smoke too.  Came out alright, but the shoulders were swimming by the end of the smoke.  I might have to consider draining the pans every once in a while.


----------

